# ملفات فى Cost Estimatingمفيدة



## محمود حازم عياد (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مرفق لكم بعض الملفات فى موضوع Cost Estimating أرجو أن تكون مفيدة وصلتنى من صديق عزيز ( م / احمد العسال ) جزاة اللة خير
cost estimate 1.zip​


----------



## م. زيد (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً لك أستاذ محمود على رفع تلك الملفات.


----------



## ام نورا (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مرحبا بعودتك من جديد 
مبارك عليك الشهر ضاعف الله فيه ثوابك 
وغفر لنا ولكم ولجميع المسلمين 
ومبارك عليك استاذنا التميز تستحقه بجدارة 
وجاري الاطلاع على محتويات الملف 
ولكن بالتاكيد مشاركاتك اكثر من رائعة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## CVLMASTER (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله لك أخي الكريم
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء.


----------



## alsaift (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك رفع قدرك
وبودنا مشاهدة مثال تطبيقي على ذلك


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً لك أستاذ محمود على رفع تلك الملفات.


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا أخ محمود وشكرا للأخ أحمد 
فإنه موقع رائع لإدارة المشروعات


----------



## nofal (29 سبتمبر 2007)

jazaka allah khyra


----------



## DESKTOP (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد العماني (9 أكتوبر 2007)

لك جزيل شكري


----------



## arch_hleem (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عودة (14 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس الوادي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maes (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م نايف (27 أكتوبر 2007)

وفقك الله وكتب اجرك


----------



## صالح سعيد صالح (20 مارس 2008)

مشكوووورر يا اخي


----------



## المدير الفعال (20 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (21 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وأرجو أن أتمكن من تحميل موضوعاتكم المفيدة وكذلك أن أتمكن من رفع موضوعاتي إلى هذا الملتقى الكريم بأقرب وقت أرجو الإفادة .
تمنياتي للجميع دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (21 مارس 2008)

زميلنا محمود شكرا لك ،مشاركات رائعة من شخص رائع،بصراحة دائما ابحث عن مشاركاتك لقفتي بأنها ستكون مفيدة جدا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (21 مارس 2008)

زميلنا محمود شكرا لك ،مشاركات رائعة من شخص رائع،بصراحة دائما ابحث عن مشاركاتك لثقتي بأنها ستكون مفيدة جدا


----------



## مهندس متخصص (21 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اشكرك اخي الكريم علي مجهوداتك وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك

اخوك مهندس متخصص


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (23 مارس 2008)

أنا لا أستطيع أن أرى الملفات ، وعندما أضغط على اللينك تظهر لي صفحة فارغة ، ماذا أعمل؟


----------



## omshazly (30 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس ولات (31 مارس 2008)

Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## ابراهيم الاسمر (13 أبريل 2008)

thanx alot man


----------



## م ابراهيم فقيه (14 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي ، لقد قمت بتصفح الملف المرفق بشكل سريع وأرى أن فيه فائدة للجميع. والله الموفق


----------



## madjabr (5 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس إدارة (7 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamedei (10 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Houssein (11 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## *الظفيري* (13 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى 2007 (23 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مهندس126 (24 مايو 2008)

شكرا فعلا الملفات مفيدة


----------



## smmb (24 مايو 2008)

جزاكم االه خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## said454 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكراديسى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم تقبل منكم هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكرين على رفع الملف انا كنت محتاج حاجة ذى كدا 
*لانى انا فى شركتى مهندس Cost Control فى المكتب الفنى *


----------



## ابو تهانى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف شكر على هذا المجهود العظيم.


----------



## virtualknight (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## معتصم الوطن (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زياد جاسم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mh702 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mazenz (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووور اخى العزيز


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الى الاخ محمود حازم عياد 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ومشكورين جداً
وكل عام وانت بخير وصحة
*
*وتحياتى لكم
Engr*​


----------



## أحمد زويل (13 ديسمبر 2008)

]جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## ابو الأمين (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## نجم 2007 (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذه الملفات


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## managment (15 ديسمبر 2009)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأتمني أن يتم فتح النقاش حول أحتساب التكلفة لأعمال التنفيذ في المنشآت النفطية مثل أعمال تنفيذ خطوط الأنابيب وخزانات الوقود.


----------



## gharib belal (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## مجدي اللوقا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## managment (1 يناير 2010)

*احسن الله اليك
*


----------



## kembel67 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير موضوع ممتاز


----------



## Eng.Ata (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mahmoud Kassem (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

فقد استفدت منهم بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mahmoud Kassem (20 فبراير 2012)

Cost estimation. What does it mean?

Estimation: Is to calculate some thing roughly


----------



## mezohazoma (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khamis jassim (4 مارس 2012)

يعطيك العافية على الملفات المفيدة


----------



## أبوتقي (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا لجميع من ساهم في هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الزروق احمد (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع
و السلام


----------



## ahmad kh (8 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedkhorkhash (28 أكتوبر 2012)

الكبير يظل كبير بافادته لبنى البشر كافة ولا فضل لعربى على اعجمى الا بالتقوى اللهم اجعلنى واياكم ممن نتقى الله فى انفسنا واهلينا وكافه خلق الله عز وجل ابو عياد الله يوسع عليك كمان وكمان روح يا شيخ عاوزين منك تزودنا ببرامج تسعير( او شرح مبسط بالامثلة اهم حاجة عشان افهم ) مناقصات فى كافة بنود المقاولات بئة تمم جميلك معانا الله يحفظك على فكرة انا حملت تحليل بنود اعمال للمبانى وال خ.ع وال خ.م اساسات واعمدة واسقف وفهمتها كويس عاوزين باقى البنود البياض الدهانات الكريتال العزل البلاط واخيرا وبالخص السيراميك لانى مش عارف اعمله خالص حوائط وارضيات


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على الملف


----------



## ربى الله (13 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------

